# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  دراسة: غالبية العاملين في الخليج  قلقة من المناخ الوظيفي

## الحصن نيوز

أظهرت دراسة لموقع شركة "بيت.دوت.كوم" الإلكتروني نشرت اليوم الأحد 26-4-2009تصاعد الخوف والقلق في منطقة الشرق الأوسط تجاه المناخ الوظيفي الحالي وأعربت  غالبية

تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------


## رمزي الردايدة

يسرني الاشتراك منتديات الحصن

----------

